# Wondering if anyone could help in SE Mchigan???



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey guys Looking for any extra work in the Southeastern Michigan area. As everyone knows it has been very slow this winter. I need to try and make some extra cash right now so that my wife (who can not work) can get in and see the back surgeon and try and work something out so she can get the needed surgery on her back! Unfortunatly at the moment I don't have any type of medical coverage! Any type of work will travel. Have experience running all types of equipment and have a CDL A driver license. Anything would be greatly appreciated!!!! E-mail me at [email protected] or pm me here or just respond and I'll gt back with you. Thanks again! Keith:waving:


----------



## Groundskeepers1 (Feb 13, 2006)

If your still looking for work i may be able to help you. Let me know.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Hello there!!!*

Hey there thanks for responding to my post. What do you have in mind? Always looking for work. Thanks let me know. New e-mail address is [email protected].:waving:


----------



## Groundskeepers1 (Feb 13, 2006)

One of my sub's recently had to fire an employee, there's a chance he may be looking to replace him soon. It isn't steady work but hours here and there, alot dependent on snowfall. He owns a Landscape company in the Jackson area. So i guess it depends on where your located at.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

I am in the New Baltimore area which is a couple of hours from the Jackson area. But let him know if he gets in a jam let me know. My phone number is 586-330-2040. Thanks Keith


----------



## Groundskeepers1 (Feb 13, 2006)

yea, i think two hours would be a little far away for what we have going now. however i will keep you in mind if we have any one or two day projects in the future, or get in a real pinch with snow. good luck finding something, let me know if i can help in any way.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey thanks man really appreciate it!


----------

